# 2010/2011 Pathfinder- Regular or Premium gas???



## marc515 (May 5, 2011)

Looking to get a 2010 or 2011 Pathfinder with a V6, to tow our 3,800 Lb camper.

However, the Pathfinder recommends Preimum gas, and with the cost of gas now-a-days, that is a budget buster.

The service guy at the dealership said most folks use regular.

Just looking to find out some ground truth here, so what do you gys use???

Also, how is the pathfinder at towing a 3,800 Lb camper?

Thank you


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

Reg gas will be fine. The prem. will give you better millage though, but you will pay a lot more. How much will depend on your driving.


----------



## marc515 (May 5, 2011)

Has anyone experienced pinging/engine knock while using regular?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

marc515 said:


> Has anyone experienced pinging/engine knock while using regular?


I haven't. 

Some say they have, under towing conditions... I believe. If that is the case, fill up with premium when towing, then back to regular.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

^ Exactly. Use premium when towing for best results and no pinging/knock. For everyday use, regular gas will be fine. However if you do hear the pinging/knock, step up to the next grade.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

This is something of a loaded topic and everyone is going to have their own opinion one way or the other. From all the research that I have done (I am driving a '98 PF with Supreme recommended as well) you "can" run regular, and the knock sensor is there to adjust the timing accordingly to protect the engine if you choose to run a lower grade fuel. I choose to use what is recommended as I would rather have my engine last longer and run the way that it was intended. For that peace of mind I am willing to pay a few extra dollars per tank. If you are concerned about the cost of fuel the best bet would be to entertain alternate vehicles rather than shorten the life of your current ride by cheaping out on fuel.


----------



## Phillipgo (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with Underling. 2010


----------



## marc515 (May 5, 2011)

Well guys,....I've been running regular since we gt our 2011 Pathfinder in May, and she runs perfect. We even ow on regular with no problems


----------



## Whittle (Aug 15, 2021)

marc515 said:


> Has anyone experienced pinging/engine knock while using regular?


----------



## Whittle (Aug 15, 2021)

No Haven't


----------

